# Which colonoscopy prep is the best?



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello everyone:I am seeing my doc tomorrow for my CT and lab results. If nothing significant is found, I have a strong feeling he will order a colonoscopy. If he were to give me a choice or if I were to suggest, which prep should I take? The reason I ask is because I've read some horror stories on here...My main symptoms are chronic diarrhea, pain in lower left abdomen, dehydration and lack of appetite.Thanks a bunch!A.


----------

